# Speakers Buzzing while Playing Games



## AlgernonFTW

Hi all, so I'm actually thinking this is a video card issue but it affects my audio, so if this thread needs to be moved or has been discussed before, feel free to move it or redirect me. Anyway...

I recently re-built my computer, and I have been playing a few games on it for a couple of weeks now (Crysis 2, League of Legends, World in Conflict, mainly)... but I just ordered a new water cooling reservoir system (Corsair CWH50-1), which required me to take out the motherboard to mount a backing plate. Well, since installing the cooler and reattaching the motherboard and video card (Geforce GTX 580), my speakers have been making a strange buzzing sound whenever I put the graphics card under a load AKA playing games. Music plays fine etc, but games are the problem. 

Are we thinking it's a problem with the graphics card, or did something happen to the motherboard possibly, when I was messing with it to attach the cooler? What's the steps I should take to fix the issue?

Motherboard: ASUS P8P67 PRO
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz 
RAM: 2x4GB Gskill Ripjaws
GPU: ASUS ENGTX580 GeForce GTX 580
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR CWCH50-1
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1


----------



## AlgernonFTW

Update/bump: I just tested a game on a pair of headphones, and I'm not hearing the low-pitched buzzing/humming sound. This should obviously narrow down the possibilities to an issue with the speakers or wires... but why would it only happen during 3-D rendering or gameplay? It still seems like GPU load or perhaps load on another part of the system would be of concern...


----------



## MonsterMiata

AlgernonFTW said:


> Update/bump: I just tested a game on a pair of headphones, and I'm not hearing the low-pitched buzzing/humming sound. This should obviously narrow down the possibilities to an issue with the speakers or wires... but why would it only happen during 3-D rendering or gameplay? It still seems like GPU load or perhaps load on another part of the system would be of concern...


Check your wires and such within the case. try re-seating the GPU.


----------



## David Mo

It's most likely inductive noise from another wire. Experiment with moving your pre-amp and amplified wires around...especially away from 120 volt AC wires. Cross audio wires at 90 degrees to wires that cause noise in order to minimize inductive noise.


----------



## AlgernonFTW

Actually, you know I might have been wrong. I heard the buzzing sound through my headphones once I listened... but kicking around the wires going to my subwoofer, it seemed like it stopped occasionally. I'll play around with that some more and find out if that's where the issue lies.


----------



## JimE

Disconnect all of the speaker cabling from the PC, then test again with the headphones.


----------



## AlgernonFTW

Most recent update: It's not a wiring issue as far as I can tell. The fact that it does buzz on both headsets and speakers, and only during games and such, supports that fact. I'm afraid I jostled something on the motherboard while removing/replacing it to install my cooler, because it only started after that. If there's any more steps I can take to troubleshoot, please help me out. If buying a sound card would fix it, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## AlgernonFTW

Okay, here's the story:

My friend and I went crazy trying to work out the issue, and here's the best we can figure right now... 
- It is NOT a speaker or wire issue; The humming/buzzing sound is evident in both speakers and headphones.
- It is not a problem with the audio PORTS: We tried plugging the cable into all 6 audio ports and had the same result each time: the buzzing persisted. Also, I tried re-mounting the graphics card in 2 different slots on the motherboard... no difference there.
- The buzzing is present at all times; you can hear the speakers reacting when mousing over tabs on the internet, or when slight animations are created on the internet. When playing a game, it is much louder.
- The buzzing is not affected by speaker volume; no matter how loud or quiet the audio is, the buzzing is at a set, unchanged volume (though it changes pitch depending on what game is being played, etc.)

So, my best guess to this point is, I must have bent, scratched, or damaged the motherboard's audio area(?) somehow when trying to install the water cooler. I admit I had to push against the motherboard pretty hard to latch the cooler into its mounting plate. So unless somehow the CPU is causing the sound to occur, it's gotta be a motherboard problem. Good news is, I just built this machine and my motherboard is almost definitely under warranty so I could likely get it replaced quickly. 

I just need to know if you good folks have any more ideas for me about what I could attempt before I take that drastic step. Thanks!


----------



## oscer1

mute the mic if not already. just a thought


----------



## JimE

I just want to confirm, you tested the headphones with all cabling to the speakers disconnected.

If so, then yes, it sounds like a hardware issue, and most likely with the motherboard. The only other thing I'd do would be a benchtest> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## David Mo

Can you get a hold of some USB headsets? You might be able to narrow down the source some.


----------



## AlgernonFTW

Yes Dogg, I tried that. I'm looking into return options now for it, looks unfixable from my end at this point.


----------



## AlgernonFTW

Hey folks, back again... I wanted to let you know that I more or less fixed the problem, and here's what it looks like it was:

My friend lent me his sound card (Creative Labs X-Fatal1ty, really nice card) to test, and while it did seem to get rid of the buzzing, I was still getting a generally very loud static from the speakers. So... I tried another pair of actual speakers. When the volume on the speakers was turned DOWN sufficiently, there was no problem at all with audio. If I turned them up, lots of static. So I could control system volume via a slider on my keyboard, and it worked perfectly fine. 

When I went back to my main speakers, the problem persisted, so I tried updating drivers for the borrowed sound card, but I ALSO uninstalled all the programs and stuff for my speakers (I don't know why I didn't mention, I have Philips amBX speakers that have all kinds of crazy light technology so the lights change while playing games, etc). Problem was virtually solved. The static is minimal - still noticeable if no sound is playing at all, but manageable. The lighting effects on my speakers haven't worked with Windows 7 anyway, it would be awesome if they did but here's what it seems was the issue:

1: The drivers/programs linked to my speakers were an issue
2: Sound card was not any help actually, as it sounds the same with the onboard sound.
3: These speakers' volume levels cannot be changed independently from the system volume that I am aware of; therefore the quietest volume level is still fairly loud - it seems like the speakers are locked at 100%, which would explain the faint static since they are trying to blare. I can only change system volume.



So that's the story, if anyone can think of a possible way to change the speaker levels down (the volume wheel on the side of the speaker does nothing), then I'm willing to try it out. Otherwise, if these speakers continue to emit faint static and the light effects don't work, I might wear them out for another 6 months or so, then invest in a new set.


----------



## JimE

If the speakers have a volume control (ie: a physical knob on the speakers), then it sounds like the knob/circuitry is faulty. Having them at full volume continiously is likely the main cause of the problem.


----------



## AlgernonFTW

It's not like a direct-control knob, if that makes any sense... I think the knob still tries to control the system volume, which is why it must not work, because I uninstalled all the programs related to the speakers, and/or it is a Windows 7 compatibility issue. I'm not ruling out that it's just plain broken, but hopefully I'll be investing in a less obnoxious set of speakers soon.


----------



## JimE

Most all computer speakers are self powered and have a volume control knob. The knob on the speakers controls the amplifier output within the speakers. The Windows "volume" control, simply controls the line out level from the audio chipset.

Yes, the both "control" the volume. But they don't interact with each other (ie: the speaker knob does not control the Windows volume). 

The audio chipset output is a very low level signal. Commonly called a "line level" signal. It's a common signal level for all audio devices/hardware and is simply used to send the signal from device to device. It's not powerful enough to drive speakers aside from smaller headphones/ear buds. Hence the reason why speakers all contain amplifiers to power the speakers.


----------

